# Bumps on new boots? An issue or not?



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

..................................................... Literally nothing else to say


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> ..................................................... Literally nothing else to say


Meaning? 

You think it is being picky?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Left-Moment said:


> Meaning?
> 
> You think it is being picky?


Picky is a kid not wanting to eat spiral shaped mac and cheese instead of tubes. This is... I don't even know. The only customer who complains about that is named Karen. Don't be a Karen.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Picky is a kid not wanting to eat spiral shaped mac and cheese instead of tubes. This is... I don't even know. The only customer who complains about that is named Karen. Don't be a Karen.


But hang on surely if a boot has a defect it could mean a future problem like water getting in. I'm not sure I'm being a Karen as you say but eagerly await others opinions on this to confirm your assertion. I honestly would rather you're right.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I think you're right to ask if you're unsure. But yeah, it looks pretty minor!

Feel the inside of the boot with the liner out and see if it's deformed.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I always want my fresh gear to be perfect. Then I get on the mountain and smash things into stuff all day. Boots are expensive and might last a couple of seasons. You probably already know if it'll bug you that whole time or if you'll get over it. There probably won't be any performance difference. 

Is it on your front or back boot? Your front toes are almost always in a toe strap anyway. You're always looking at your back foot on the chair.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Strap the boots in and tighten normally. If the toe buckles around the bumps, return them. Otherwise, enjoy.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

The inside feels smooth and unaffected by the bumps on the outside. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence, was worried I was being too sensitive.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I always want my fresh gear to be perfect. Then I get on the mountain and smash things into stuff all day. Boots are expensive and might last a couple of seasons. You probably already know if it'll bug you that whole time or if you'll get over it. There probably won't be any performance difference.
> 
> Is it on your front or back boot? Your front toes are almost always in a toe strap anyway. You're always looking at your back foot on the chair.


I think I wouldn't be too worried about it save for the fear it's going to cause a wear issue and eventually give in. Of course burton might then choose to replace and that might work out OK as I'll have new boots, but that's very uncertain. 

It's on my back foot but I'm honestly not worried about the look of it at all, I only care if it affects the performance of the boot long term.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Donutz said:


> Strap the boots in and tighten normally. If the toe buckles around the bumps, return them. Otherwise, enjoy.


I've done this and think it was OK but will try again tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I'd send the pics to the retailer & Burton just to flag it up. Then if they fall apart around the toes in the first week of next season you've got proof that you've already flagged a manufacturing fault.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't believe some of you are even partially appeasing this. They're beyond fine, go ride them. I'll replace them for you myself if that's a failure. These are the kinds of emails and comments customer service and warranty gets that just make people go insane, create Karen memes, and in fact drive up cost of goods. Hell a loose thread would be more of a concern than that.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> I'd send the pics to the retailer & Burton just to flag it up. Then if they fall apart around the toes in the first week of next season you've got proof that you've already flagged a manufacturing fault.


OK cool that's a plan. I emailed the retailer and they said they've not seen this before and have contacted burton so am waiting on that but yeah I'd rather just get to fitting!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> I can't believe some of you are even partially appeasing this. They're beyond fine, go ride them. I'll replace them for you myself if that's a failure. These are the kinds of emails and comments customer service and warranty gets that just make people go insane, create Karen memes, and in fact drive up cost of goods. Hell a loose thread would be more of a concern than that.


Hey I'm pleased you're so confident and that's one of the reasons I've asked here rather than just jump to conclusions and send them back. 

Clearly I'm not on my own here though and others would be worried too so even with your confidence levels I still don't feel like a total idiot asking, even if you think I should. 

Honestly though thanks for your input, it's helpful and gives perspective. I realise I'm a little sensitive to things like this but it's only because I want to make the most of my limited funds.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Eh. Nitpicky, sure, but I'd wonder what's going on. Those would likely sell as seconds in some places. 
I'm sure they'll work just fine, but I would probably have asked as well. I'd probably take pictures of the boots and run them anyway while waiting for a response. Like @WigMar, I deal with the ish I do to my gear, but these things would bother me.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Eh. Nitpicky, sure, but I'd wonder what's going on. Those would likely sell as seconds in some places.
> I'm sure they'll work just fine, but I would probably have asked as well. I'd probably take pictures of the boots and run them anyway while waiting for a response. Like @WigMar, I deal with the ish I do to my gear, but these things would bother me.


Yeah that's what I thought. I'm waiting for their feedback now but I wanted to canvass opinion to see what position to take with them. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Left-Moment said:


> Yeah that's what I thought. I'm waiting for their feedback now but I wanted to canvass opinion to see what position to take with them.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


They're either going to have no explanation or a fake one and have you send them back because it's easier. A wrinkle in fabric in manufacturing is just that simple and not anything you can easily explain to a customer who contacts you worried about it. So you then either make something up or just tell them to send it back and then you message the warehouse going we have an extremely nitpicky customer on this order please do an extreme quality check when sending out this replacement because they're a headache. 

Literally this is EXACTLY how this process works step by step. Retail draws out the worst in customer and creates the worst in the people behind the scenes because well money makes people annoyed and annoying.


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

Actually this type of wrinkle could affect how well the shell is bonded to the sole. If is wrinkled into the bond, that might be a problem. Check into the seam for gaps.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> ... Karen memes ...


Thanks for that, I had no idea about the Karen stuff. I googled it. The description and pictures are spot on for a person I unfortunately know. It all adds up.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> They're either going to have no explanation or a fake one and have you send them back because it's easier. A wrinkle in fabric in manufacturing is just that simple and not anything you can easily explain to a customer who contacts you worried about it. So you then either make something up or just tell them to send it back and then you message the warehouse going we have an extremely nitpicky customer on this order please do an extreme quality check when sending out this replacement because they're a headache.
> 
> Literally this is EXACTLY how this process works step by step. Retail draws out the worst in customer and creates the worst in the people behind the scenes because well money makes people annoyed and annoying.


Yeah I do have that concern and trust me I don't want all the wasted hassle and resources to send it back only for them to chuck both boots out, which is probably what they'll do. I really don't know what is reasonable though and that's why I checked rather than demanded a refund or other action. I just got worried that the wrinkles could cause a seal issue and it seems I'm not the only one who has this concern. 

I'll check out the Karen memes though, does sound pretty irritating and I certainly don't want be a Karen!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Jennifer Crew said:


> Actually this type of wrinkle could affect how well the shell is bonded to the sole. If is wrinkled into the bond, that might be a problem. Check into the seam for gaps.


I can see a very small gap. Maybe the photos don't quite show the "issue" so I'll post more so that I can be called mega Karen


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

I wouldnt care if it is just cosmetic and is not pushing down on your foot. But you dont want your boot to leak and then the sole to separate. Check the warranty on the sole.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Left-Moment said:


> I can see a very small gap. Maybe the photos don't quite show the "issue" so *I'll post more so that I can be called mega Karen *












....Just ask to speak to a manager @ Burton!! ?


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

Hard to tell from the picture how deep the gap is, but there is one.
You can return them now. Or deal with it later if something happens.


----------



## iamok (Jan 25, 2020)

This burton photons are totally ok.

Actually, then you will put them on and just walk around for some time - they will be covered in wrinkles.

And after a few runs on the hill they will start getting marks and scratches.

Photons are not the most durable and bombproof boot. They created to deliver comfort.










Nowadays boots last one or few seasons and die.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

iamok said:


> This burton photons are totally ok.
> 
> Actually, then you will put them on and just walk around for some time - they will be covered in wrinkles.
> 
> ...


Yeah I get that they will wrinkle all over the body of the boot once i use them but it was more about whether that "gap" would create faster wear in that portion of the boot. Shame they don't last longer though for a £320 boot but I guess it all depends on how often you use them. At present it would only be a few weeks a year so should get more than a year out of them.

Thanks for your perspective though.


----------



## iamok (Jan 25, 2020)

I wa


Left-Moment said:


> Yeah I get that they will wrinkle all over the body of the boot once i use them but it was more about whether that "gap" would create faster wear in that portion of the boot. Shame they don't last longer though for a £320 boot but I guess it all depends on how often you use them. At present it would only be a few weeks a year so should get more than a year out of them.
> 
> Thanks for your perspective though.


I was in kinda the same situation. I bought photons in the beginning of the season, was concerned about longevity of the boot and exchanged them to the ions speedzone.

It turned out i really missed the sizing, cause i went 0.5 size up. And after a week of riding they became too sloppy.

So ive finally got ions boa, 0.5 size down from my tight skate shoes.

Ions (boa) is really similar boot to the photons, just a bit better in every aspect. Plastic toe, a bit more durable shell, a bit more durable liner, and a little more cushy. Sole grip is great. Only issue is the speedzone version holds your heel a bit less, if you have not a 100% perfect fit, but boa is ok.

An of cause you are trading a bit of initial comfort for future durability.

So i would suggest to look at the ions, is you are looking for durability. Or just go with photons and more comfort and heel hold. 

And be careful with the sizing.

Most important thing - enjoy snowboarding and be stoked )


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

iamok said:


> I wa
> 
> 
> I was in kinda the same situation. I bought photons in the beginning of the season, was concerned about longevity of the boot and exchanged them to the ions speedzone.
> ...


Thanks for this. I have to go Photon or Ruler as they are the only ones they make in wide. However your points are well made and enjoying riding it the most important factor, which I will of course do!

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think it's important to size boots the way they were intended to fit. The flex points are based on anatomy etc and this should reduce the chance of getting wear through unintended flex.

Some stuff does happen though, I've already started putting some stuff on my 32's because some of the edging and stitching is coming a hair loose and I'd rather just seal it than deal with it later. After I've used something a few times I'm much more on the 'use it till it breaks and you can't fix it' mentality. Ish happens. We're hard on equipment and it's not going to look pretty when you put it away after riding it hard. Just fix ish and get er done. 

Now if I pick something up as new and things are wrong with it, then it's either getting replaced or getting credited as a second/blemished item.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> I think it's important to size boots the way they were intended to fit. The flex points are based on anatomy etc and this should reduce the chance of getting wear through unintended flex.


100% this. One of the easiest ways to cause premature wear in both regular shoes and snowboard boots is wearing them too large. They'll ben, flex, and move in places that aren't intended movement zones and it accelerates wear faster more than most any normal issue.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I think it's important to size boots the way they were intended to fit. The flex points are based on anatomy etc and this should reduce the chance of getting wear through unintended flex.
> 
> Some stuff does happen though, I've already started putting some stuff on my 32's because some of the edging and stitching is coming a hair loose and I'd rather just seal it than deal with it later. After I've used something a few times I'm much more on the 'use it till it breaks and you can't fix it' mentality. Ish happens. We're hard on equipment and it's not going to look pretty when you put it away after riding it hard. Just fix ish and get er done.
> 
> Now if I pick something up as new and things are wrong with it, then it's either getting replaced or getting credited as a second/blemished item.


Your right about the sizing and so I'm sticking with the 30 mondo for sure however your last paragraph does make me think I should be asking for something from them. So far I've heard nothing and their phone number is premium rate, which is sucky. I'll leave it until Monday but I'm expecting something by then.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Left-Moment said:


> Your right about the sizing and so I'm sticking with the 30 mondo for sure however your last paragraph does make me think I should be asking for something from them. So far I've heard nothing and their phone number is premium rate, which is sucky. I'll leave it until Monday but I'm expecting something by then.


Can't you just return it where you bought it and ask for a different pair? They can sell it as a blem item then if they feel like it.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Can't you just return it where you bought it and ask for a different pair? They can sell it as a blem item then if they feel like it.


Bought them online so need to wait for their reply really. Will force the issue soon though.


----------

